
All 200 Google Cloud products described in 4 words or less - gw5815
https://medium.com/@gregsramblings/google-cloud-products-described-in-4-words-or-less-7776af0552cd
======
nojvek
Whoa Google cloud has 200 products? I guess Azure and AWS are the same with
their bazillion products.

One thing I absolutely love about digital ocean is how focused they are on a
few core things and keeping their portals simple.

------
Can_Not
200 products, and none of them are AWS SQS alternatives.

